# Charlotte's Gold Postbox



## philamena (10 August 2012)

...in Newent, Gloucs. 

http://twitter.com/BBCGlos/status/233926602206101504/photo/1


----------



## Kat_Bath (10 August 2012)

Yay! When I go through Newent tomorrow I'll look out for it. I always dream I might run into Carl or Charlotte one day while I'm waiting for the bus to work or on on my home...


----------



## Kat_Bath (10 August 2012)

Eta: glad they put one on Newent as well as Enfield


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

I really like this idea, I have seen several now in the press.
The Royal Mail have produced a set of stamps for each Gold Medal winner too, you can order on line,just waiting for my Team Jumping ones to arrive.
I know its business for RM, but for me a set of stamps is an affordable momento.


----------



## Feathered (11 August 2012)

Me too JC, last night I ordered a set for each of the 3 equestrian golds. 

Really nice little mementoes I think


----------



## woodtiger (12 August 2012)

Royal Mail hadn't painted Ben Ainslie's postbox gold as of yesterday, so one of the Lymington locals took it upon himself to paint it gold, saving them a job.... Sadly he was arrested and banged up for the night for "criminal damage". He's not done a bad job though.... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-19223242


----------



## {97702} (12 August 2012)

Kat_Bath said:



			Yay! When I go through Newent tomorrow I'll look out for it. I always dream I might run into Carl or Charlotte one day while I'm waiting for the bus to work or on on my home...
		
Click to expand...

I bumped into Carl whilst I was waiting outside the doctors surgery in Newent


----------

